# Dog food



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

ever tried? Any con's? Maybe cat food?

(Dried food)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I just don't like the sound of it, don't ask me why but, I don't.









Stick with the norm.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

the guy at the lfs feeds his dog food sometimes....his ps have no color though..i wouldnt recommend it


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

no please dont it has preservatives and such its processed food not good for p's and i would imagine it would cloud ur tank up


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

dry cat food expands after its been wet for a while. if your fish eat it when its dry, it will expand in their stomachs and could cause serious injury or death. I would stick to good old beefheart, shrimp, etc. etc.

~Will.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

woof woof :laugh:


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Now doesn't all dry fish food have some kind of preservatives in it? And won't krill, planton, and pellets all swell up and cloud the water over time?


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

LMFAO......ITS LIKE A SPONGE.IT EXPANDS LOL.......watch u feed it 2 ur ps......few mins later its stomach is the size of like a fist LOL


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

> LMFAO......ITS LIKE A SPONGE.IT EXPANDS LOL.......watch u feed it 2 ur ps......few mins later its stomach is the size of like a fist LOL
> 
> Kids ......... If you ain't got nothing constructive to say .... keep it to yourself
> 
> ...


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

jeeeeez man i was kidding......i dont want that 2 happen 2 anyones p's......jeez u took it 2 seriously.....JUS RELAX GUY.....i jus found it funny that it might bloat up when u feed them that food....jeeeeez.........


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i fed my gars dog dry food once, when i ran out of money for feeders


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Until they make Purina Piranha Chow








I'd stick to the "normal" foods.
Maybe you can try contacting Purina to 
see what the "Purina Game Fish Chow"
is going to be released.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

You guys are just too funny. It's all good.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Until they make Purina Piranha Chow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

dog food is meant for dogs, not P's


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I agree...


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

Dog food and cat food will not hurt your fish but it contains too much fat. Fish do not have the enzymes to break down fat and it passes through them and ends up clouding the water and then clogging the filter. Purina does make "Trout Chow" for fish farmers which would be a better option, but even then I would only use it occasionally for piranha which do best on fresh raw fatless meat.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm not sure how this works out for piranha nutrition

Feeding Purina's 32% Floating Game Fish Chow is highly platatable, multi- size nuggets with attractant, all in the same bag for feeding all sizes of *fish. It has complete and balanced nutrition to provide increased resistance to disease and promote faster fish growth than natural food alone plus Vitamin C to help prevent deficiency-related problems. 50 lb. $14.95 
Game Fish Chow #52C1

PRODUCT.MIN
PROTEIN MIN. .............FAT ............ MAX. FIBER 
........32% ..................3.0% .............6.0%


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

At the feed mill here where i buy dog food (for my dogs) they have some sort of bagged catfish food ive been thinking about trying out for my P's it comes in 50 pound bags. Ive already given my P's catfish blood bait which they love as a treat


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

uhmmmm get a cat or a dog


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

uhmmmm get a cat or a dog

Strugge ... you are an idiot.







What kind of sick person are you to suggest feeding cat's and dog's.

As for the dog food having too much fat content ... TetraMin Flakes has about 8% fat content.

Anyways ... I think that it's time to CLOSE this topic.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

tweaked, ur the idiot. this whole post youve just been talkin sh*t to everyone. Well guess what? just because your fish are alive (luckily for you) doesnt mean they are healthy. Dog food was made for dogs and specifically for dogs, if it were meant to be fed to piranhas they would call it piranha food. And whoever said cat food would swell up in the fishs stomach is right because I am good friends with a guy with a huge pond with bass, hybrid stripers, and catfish and he lost over 30 fish to people throwing cat food in there. Also, I think you should post a pic of your fish so we can see the amazing color they have from all your shitty food!! If you cant afford to feed your piranhas some decent and healthy food then you shouldnt have piranhas. Biotch.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

and i dont think Stugge was talking about feeding your fish a cat or dog, he was talking about getting a cat or dog to feed your shitting dog food to. God, you are stupid.


----------

